# Question About Daily Routines



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I need to ask a question of everyone:

How does your Maltese (especially if you only have 1 dog) do if they have to be at home while you are at work?

My husband and I both work, so between the two of us, the house is generally empty for 8 hours during the day, M-TH. My husband is home all day on Fridays and we are both home all weekend, or at least would be on dog-friendly outings. I work close enough to home that I could pretty easily go home for lunch on most days.

I'm just wondering what the majority of y'all on this forum do, since I don't have a Malt yet.

On the upside, we have decided which breeder we would like to buy from when the time comes - Bonnie Palmer. I have been emailing back and forth with her lately and have spoken to her on the phone as well, and I think that her pups would be a great fit for our family. Of course, thanks go to all of you on here that have one of Bonnie's babies, as it was your recommendations that led me to contact her for more information.

Learning about the breed has been a fun time for my daughter and I, as we read one chapter from our Maltese book after dinner. We may even have a candidate for a name already - my daughter and I like Vivienne, but we'll call her Vivvie! I think it's very cute because to me it is a gorgeous, sassy name, and that is just what a malt is, right?

Anyway, sorry to ramble...any information on what your dog does during the day would be fantastic!

Thanks,

April


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie will stay crated for between 4-5 hours during the day. I will play with him before, or train him before so his little mind is tired, or body or both so he can rest comfortably. He's been really good. or we were really good at training him. We live in an apartment during the week, so we can't have a lot of barking when we're away. It took a while before i felt comfortable enough to leave him, but with training, moxie will go into his crate ( like he does when he goes to sleep) we will vcover it and he will sleep. If we're in the house, we attach his crate to his playpen-like a 1 bedroom condo, so if he needs to go pee, he can go there. And he also has more room. 

If I think I'm going to be away the whole day, I will put him in doggie day care. It can get expensive though depending on where you live. They do have packages. I think day care is a great option. For a young puppies socialization skills as well. Young pups who aren't socialized properly have issues later on....

However, for a new puppy, who hasn't had all their shots yet, daycare is not a great idea, nor should it be done at first. 

Daycare isn't a good idea until all the shots, including rabies, are finished. If it were me, I would plan on taking a little time in the first few days to begin a routine with your baby. Will you crate train? I crated Moxie with Chrisman's (my breeder's) schedule, which greatly helped in his potty training and meals. 

I didn't crate my first baby and it took way longer. My beloved Mo was an amazing Malt., He stayed home quite often, but barked constantly. He was not crate trained. I think the Crate and how we trained Moxie to use it, makes him feel secure. He hangs out in it during the day, ..it's his little den room. 

Can you bring your baby home during a long weekend or holiday so someone can be home. It's so important to be there in the beginning. Also for socialization. You want to try to expose a puppy to as many people/ things/noises/ experiences as you can. It will help later down the road. A Maltese likes company. And little ones have lots of energy. Is someone home during the day? A dog sitter or friend is also possibility. In the beginning they are usually fed 3 times a day. To keep their sugar level, level. 

It just takes a little more planning when you bring home a young pup. We've all done it so I'm sure you too will be able to work it out.


Leslie


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

8 hours is a long time for any dog to be home alone during the day, especially a Maltese. If you are planning on pad training your Maltese (when the time comes), it can work, but is still not ideal. They love to be around people, and may become destructive, reserved or lonely. Someone really needs to come home on their lunch break or hire someone to check on your Malt during work hours.

I was a housewife when I got London so I was home with her 100% out of each day, other than for 1-2 hours to go grocery shopping, etc. She is now 11 months old and I just got a part-time job (6-10hrs per week), and she hates being home alone if I'm gone for more than a couple of hours. It's just not an ideal situation.

If you're wanting to outdoor train your Maltese, you absolutely cannot be gone for 8 hours per day. As a puppy they will need to go out about every 2 hours, and as an adult, about every 4 hours. I choose to take London potty every 2-3 hours, because I don't think she should have to hold it unless she's in her crate.

I love that you and your family are reading books on Maltese to prepare for your future addition.  I think Maltese make the best family members, and I hope you decide that a Maltese is right for your family. I know if you feel like your lifestyle is too fast-paced, you will research other breeds.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Many people leave their dogs while at work (8+ hours) and they are fine. The dog usually sleeps most of the time. I am one who has been out of work for several years, and as a result, have gotten used to (and if I may anthropomorphize here) and gotten Bonnie used to me being home most of the time. As a result, for my comfort level, when I start to work, I will have her sitter come in during the day for a brief visit, to give her a little food and some lovin' while I'm gone. This is MY answer to working all day - it's not a hard and fast rule. As I said, many, many people work all day and leave their dogs alone. I did, when I first got Bonnie, and she was fine. Now, however, I will use her sitter.

So, I guess I didn't answer your question - sorry! Really, there are two schools of thought, and you'll have to determine which works best for you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

While a pup, you'll want a dogwalker midday. My adults do just fine with that type of schedule. They get plenty of attention when we are home.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

If its pretty easy for you to pop home during your lunch break, then I say do that!! 

Harley was a home alone baby before Dakota joined us, and when Dakota was a baby, she was in the play-pen all day while I was at work, and Harley had run of the house. It worked for us!

It has only been in the last 4-ish months that I have a sitter come in during the day to visit them (they are both adults now), and I only started doing it to get them used to someone other than family to take care of them if ever there was an emergency or something.

I have found that most days when I am home from work, they sleep most of the day anyways!

For socialisation though, I would recommend a puppy training class (when shots are complete) - neither of mine went to puppy pre-school, and Harley is great, but Dakota is not so great in public so she really could have done with some more socialisation when she was younger :brownbag:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

We struggled with the same issue (not being home for 8+ hours a day). So our solution was to get two malts so they can keep each other company. In addition, I have a dog walker come daily to walk them an break up their day. I agree that having only one alone for so long is difficult on the malt - I highly recommend you go home during your lunches and walk her, play with her, etc. I also leave the t.v. on all day long for them.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

My two do okay but I work nights so their schedule is somewhat reversed and mom is hom during the day. When i'm at work I put up a puppy gate in my room and they have pee pads and food and water. I leave the gate up and they can see out and mom lets them out to run around a bit Gucci always has a belly band on onless he is in our room and he is great about useing the pee pads with a bleach bottle as a hydrant when he comes out he has a tendency to want to mark all over the rest of the house thats why i use a belly band



QUOTE (drclee @ Nov 13 2008, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669838


> We struggled with the same issue (not being home for 8+ hours a day). So our solution was to get two malts so they can keep each other company. In addition, I have a dog walker come daily to walk them an break up their day. I agree that having only one alone for so long is difficult on the malt - I highly recommend you go home during your lunches and walk her, play with her, etc. I also leave the t.v. on all day long for them.[/B]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Being away 8 hours a day can work but be sure the pup has adequate food and water access as
well as a puppy pad and toys in a confined area. This will help break the monotony for him and
less concern for you. If someone can come home at lunchtime so much the better. Of course, 
the biggest concern is hypoglycemia in young pups, so you want to be sure the pup eats well
on his own before leaving him for any length of time. Good luck!
When are you getting your Angel baby? I LOVE the name Vivienne! Vivvie is cute too.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

When we first got Bianca, I took a few days off from work and my daughter had the following week off from school. When my daughter went back to school, we kept Bianca in a playpenn, with food, water, toys and her pee pad for anywhere between 4 and 7 hours a day and she did just fine. We left the tv on for her and placed her play penn right up against the slider so that she could look outside.

Normally, my inlaws watch her during the day since they live right downstairs. Right now, they're away again, so for now Bianca will stay home in her playpenn since she's only alone around 3 hours. Twice a week I drive her over to my mom's house because there's nobody home from 6:30 a.m. to around 5:00 p.m. Thank god for mom's... not only did she babysit my kids when they were little and I had to work, she's now babysitting my fluff too. She calls Bianca her grand-dog.


----------



## Princessmartin (Nov 11, 2008)

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Nov 14 2008, 03:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670257


> My two do okay but I work nights so their schedule is somewhat reversed and mom is hom during the day. When i'm at work I put up a puppy gate in my room and they have pee pads and food and water. I leave the gate up and they can see out and mom lets them out to run around a bit Gucci always has a belly band on onless he is in our room and he is great about useing the pee pads with a bleach bottle as a hydrant when he comes out he has a tendency to want to mark all over the rest of the house thats why i use a belly band
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (drclee @ Nov 13 2008, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669838





> We struggled with the same issue (not being home for 8+ hours a day). So our solution was to get two malts so they can keep each other company. In addition, I have a dog walker come daily to walk them an break up their day. I agree that having only one alone for so long is difficult on the malt - I highly recommend you go home during your lunches and walk her, play with her, etc. I also leave the t.v. on all day long for them.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


What is a belly band? I've never heard of that..but I'm still learning stuff, being back in owning a dog mode! Thanks.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Princessmartin @ Nov 14 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670503


> QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Nov 14 2008, 03:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670257





> My two do okay but I work nights so their schedule is somewhat reversed and mom is hom during the day. When i'm at work I put up a puppy gate in my room and they have pee pads and food and water. I leave the gate up and they can see out and mom lets them out to run around a bit Gucci always has a belly band on onless he is in our room and he is great about useing the pee pads with a bleach bottle as a hydrant when he comes out he has a tendency to want to mark all over the rest of the house thats why i use a belly band
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (drclee @ Nov 13 2008, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669838





> We struggled with the same issue (not being home for 8+ hours a day). So our solution was to get two malts so they can keep each other company. In addition, I have a dog walker come daily to walk them an break up their day. I agree that having only one alone for so long is difficult on the malt - I highly recommend you go home during your lunches and walk her, play with her, etc. I also leave the t.v. on all day long for them.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


What is a belly band? I've never heard of that..but I'm still learning stuff, being back in owning a dog mode! Thanks.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Belly bands are used on boys if they mark and also aid in potty training if you don't want accident's around the house I usually use them on KCee most nights and put a sanitary pad on the inside and when I'm away a long period of time but for the last two weeks they have been dry.


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's the latest news:

I got an email from Bonnie Palmer with a picture of the most adorable girl. She is about 8 months old - I'm calling her again this morning to finalize everything, but I'm bringing her home ASAP!!! I'm so excited...

Here's a picture:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Nov 15 2008, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670862


> Here's the latest news:
> 
> I got an email from Bonnie Palmer with a picture of the most adorable girl. She is about 8 months old - I'm calling her again this morning to finalize everything, but I'm bringing her home ASAP!!! I'm so excited...
> 
> ...


omg how cute! Keep us updated!

Ollie has had run of the house since he was around a year old. He has proven to be VERY, very good while we aren't home. Has never had an accident or chewed anything, etc.

I was a stay at home mom up until a month ago and now am back at work full time. My husband's shift is slightly earlier than mine so he is home before me. Ollie is on his own for 7 hours. I'm not sure what he does but, again, he has run of the house and nothing is ever disturbed. I bring him for a long walk every day after dinner. Even in the dark (I have a great, LED flashlight!).

We are looking into a companion for Ollie. I would like an "older" malt, rescue, etc. No puppies for me right now! I just hope I can find a companion who is as well behaved as Ollie--I'm truly spoiled because he is such a good boy!


----------

